# Help me identify my pleco?



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/854pjj [picasaweb link]








Is he a common pleco? The LFS called him reverse gibbiceps which I don't think is right.


----------



## Pleconomous (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like one of the species that falls into the "common" category, probably a gibby based on the colour pattern.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

*here's a possible match.*

Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=7868


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

or Pterygoplichthys parnaibae?
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=1884
http://www.planetcatfish.com/images/full/loricariidae/pterygoplichthys/parnaibae/2.jpg

What's the diff to Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus?
http://www.planetcatfish.com/images/full/loricariidae/pterygoplichthys/joselimaianus/2.jpg
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=177

...and I'm guessing this one is a Pterygoplichthys multiradiatus? both pics below of same plec, colour is more like the lower pic.

















stock pic below...


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Your pictures show what most LFS seem to label as a "Gibbiceps" pleco,
and mine (P.J.) appears to be usually labelled "Reverse Gibbiceps". You can see why, as you can see that the pattern of the brigth coloration versus the background or basic color of the fish is almost 100% a reverse.

I was trying to trade my guy away but I found myself unable to do so. I have reshuffled my fish through other tanks, to depopulate my 50g, to give the fishies in there, including PJ, a decent chance at a longer healthier life.

In a year's time, if he grows as much as I expect him to, I'll need a 100g. 

Next year, after Christmas, at a BigBoxLFS boxing week sale, I've got my eye on a 100g. 

W


----------

